# What's a good fishfinder for locating Erie walleye



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a fishfinder. Only use will be on Lake Erie. Some perch fishing, but 95% of the time I fish for Walleye. Looking for a fishfinder that let's me cover a lot of water at 20-30 mph searching for fish. Is that even possible with reliable results? Want to spend around $700-$800 max. Built in GPS chartplotter a must. Current old fishfinders sometime mark fish when at trolling speed, but makes it hard to find fish. Thanks.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking at either a Lowrance HDS5 gen2 or Humminbird 788 ci. Any suggestions on which of the two would be better on lake Erie, and why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

John,
I would be partial to the HDS-5, others to the Humminbird. What will make the biggest difference for 20-30 mph fish finding and bottom contact will be your ducer and where it is mounted. Call me and we can discuss options.

On By Owner Electronics site, an HDS-5 with base map and no ducer goes for $563. Add on an Airmar P-79 shoot-thru-the-hull ducer for $115, or an Airmar B-60 thruhull ducer for $228 puts you at either $678 or $791. There is free shipping and no tax. If you can get a transom mount ducer to work on your boat, you could buy the HDS-5 with insight and transom mount ducer for $633.

See the H-Bird 788ci thread, and ask them if you decide to go Humminbird.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I went with the Humminbird 798 SI. Has DI and splitfire too! I also picked up the Navionics Premium chip to go with it.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. So many options I want to make the best choice...


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Know anyone who runs a unit you're interested in, hook up with them and see it in action. Unit is important, transducer and proper installation is most important.


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Both are quality units. Either one you would need Navionics Platinum + 649 chart. covers the whole lake with 3D detail. you get the PC app for free, plus one year of free updates. and now you will get one foot contours with the Platinum chart.


----------

